# Can I Mix Different Types of Reptiles in The Same Area



## Rob Colbert (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello everyone in the community, I hope you are well

I have built a new reptile studio aproxapproxim 3m X 7m =21m2

I have in my collection 3 pythons and 3 dragons. 1 beatded and two water dragons.

I am about to also purchase some green tree frogs.

Could I successfully house these animals together without causing undue stress?

Your answers will be much appreciated.

Kind regards Rob Colbert


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2019)

No. Put all these together and it will be surprising if they survive long term.


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 29, 2019)

Rob Colbert said:


> Hello everyone in the community, I hope you are well
> 
> I have built a new reptile studio aproxapproxim 3m X 7m =21m2
> 
> ...


The water dragons will very quickly eat the frogs then the pythons will likely respond instinctively to any rapid movement from the water dragons and eat them.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 29, 2019)

and then the beardie will eat the pythons like the natural monsters they are


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for your rather entertaining replies everyone .

On a serious note it's onvobvi I would not put them together in the one enclosure. They would all be safely housed in their own enclosure. I am just wondering if they can be housed in separate enclosures but in the same art studio room.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2019)

Rob Colbert said:


> Thanks for your rather entertaining replies everyone .
> 
> On a serious note it's onvobvi I would not put them together in the one enclosure. They would all be safely housed in their own enclosure. I am just wondering if they can be housed in separate enclosures but in the same art studio room.



Yeah, no problem.


----------



## Bl69aze (Apr 29, 2019)

Rob Colbert said:


> Could I successfully house these animals together without causing undue stress?



the obvious thought would be you meant to keep them in the same enclosure 

Yes you can keep them in the same room, as long as they can't touch each other


----------



## Rob Colbert (Apr 29, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> the obvious thought would be you meant to keep them in the same enclosure
> 
> Yes you can keep them in the same room, as long as they can't touch each other


Thank you for your reply.
It has just helped take undue stress away.

Have a pleasant evening
[doublepost=1556530101,1556529994][/doublepost]


Sdaji said:


> Yeah, no problem.


Thank you for replying. Great help


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Obviously you can keep multiple creatures in 1 room, think of zoo's. I have 4 species of dragon in 1 room and multiple species of reptile in another. They are all able to see others and there is no problem. All are housed separately.


----------

